# Help for a beginner



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

Just started trout fishing, mostly because of my son. I did some salmon fishing when we lived in Alaska but that was "catching"  not fishing. 
We head up to the lakes up at the USAF Acadamy. They stock the lakes with trout there about once a month.

What is the best bait/ lures to use? Does the lure wt. really matter? where do I find the weight when choosing lures? What is a good way to set up a line for a float or lure? When using a lure how fast should I reel it back in?

Any good books on fishing you folks recommend?

Thanks, JD


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow, talk about broad.

Are you using spinning gear? That's probably the best way to get started fishing them. Try Mepps spinners or Worden's roostertails for covering water. By this time of year, if they are lake fish they will be deeper during the day (unless this is COLD water, or spring fed) and come closer to shore in the mornings and evenings.

For fishing deeper, try a simple slip-float rig with enough shot to get down to where the fish are. Use Berkley power eggs, or nightcrawlers for bait.

If you plan on keeping fish, it doesn't really matter where you fish them, but if you are planning on releasing them, play them carefully, and make sure they will survive, summer is a taxing time for trout, especially in lake settings.

If you are fly fishing them, let me know...that's a whole 'nother bag of worms...or not


----------



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

nj, 
First thanks for the reply.

It's getting warm here in Colorado now so I guess I need to use a float. I suppose I need to estimate how deep the water is so as to know how long to make them. I'll start at about 3 feet then get longer. Any suggestions?

I already have some rooster tails but no luck.

JD


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Try rapalla's.....I have had great success with them. Get the sinking, floating, original......they should work for all of your depths.

Now in my area (SEMN) I use brown trout, rainbow trout, origonal Black and silver, Gold and black, and an orange (great success last night!). These all seem to work. I use different sizes...but I like no. 12's. But I have also used no. 16's.....

Brown Trout are very territoral....they will hit about anything that comes in there area. I have caught trout that are smaller than the lure I was using.

But like mentioned in previous posts.....if you plan on not keeping them play them carefully and make sure you get them good and revivied before releasing them....also if you plan on not keeping many, pinch the barbs on your lures....makes for easier release.


----------



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, Chuck. Might head to a fishing store this evening and take a look at the Rapala's. 
If/when we catch fish we plan on keeping them; boy loves fish. But if we ever decide on releasing them I'll make sure we're carful.

JD


----------



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

Here's a picture of one of our trips in Alaska. We were fishing with two other friends who own a boat. Had a great time, see the boy's smile. 
To bad Uncle Sam said it was time to leave...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Send some of that smoked salmon THIS way.  My girlfriend's extended family lives up in AK, they always bring her salmon and halibut by the pound.

Good call on the Rapala's, I did well this spring on a #10 Floater with a splitshot about 3' up the line while fishing some rainbow stockers.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Went out to the streams last night with a friend......I used rapala's and he used a new spinner he bought.....He out fished me 3-1. We caught about 40 trout in 2 hrs. I was using a Orange no. 12 rap and was had good success. I missed more than I caught with some very big trout following. He was using this spinner called a Super Bow it was a gold blade. He caught 30 or so trout and had many misses and follows. He caught three trout 14 inches and two that were 18" and 21". (all were returned to the stream for future enjoyment.) But this spinner had a big blade on it. Well lets just say next time at the bait shop or store I will be buying a few of these new spinners.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Up here in Alberta..I tried a new bait system this year..really simple... use a one inch diameter float..spinning rod... 68 lb test mono.. some split shot and a size twelve treble hook with barbs pinched...and a three way swivel...tie the treble hook with six pound line about 8 inches to the swivel and set the ..say to start about 3 feet deep...now the real kicker is the bait..guess what..I used raw uncooked shrimp sliced into half inch cubes....if you want to release more fish use a #8 barbless snell.. This feeding frenzy on stocked ponds occurs between 3:30-5 pm and 6:30- 8:30 pm in the summer...fish hit it right away if they are there.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

mach, that's "6-8 pound test" right? Not 68?


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I meant six to eight lb test for slight nibles and distance casting.noy 68


----------



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

First thanks for all the replies and help.

My son and me woke up early this morning and took off to the USAFA. We fished at lake on the back side of the academy Had a great time and within 30 minutes we had 3 good sized trout. He was using Rapala's sinker and I was using a Mepp's #1 spinner. I plan on taking a day off during the week to head back out there.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

In most lakes around here I bottom fish for "Trout"(Rainbow) with just weights and a worm with a number four hook.
Nail them everytime :wink:


----------



## tongo (Mar 12, 2007)

are the rapala's you guys talking about the f-5 size? 2 inches long? thanks and what colors seem to be the best


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

He right about that, shrimp for trout, last week a friend of mine was ice fishing with me and caught a 27 1/2 " 7 1/2 lb rainbow and all we ever use is shrimp.
When I first came to Alaska everyone told me to use shrimp and I thought they were crazy..but it's the only bait I've seen that works consistenly.
We use RAW (uncooked) popcorn shrimp (or small salad shrimp) and never get skunked! :beer:


----------



## pacman77 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have the right gear and sure I have the right lures but still no fish what about retrieving speed should it be faster for salmon than trout should the lure be brought in quickly or slow or fast and slow together??


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

I've always the most amazing fishing going after trout with mepps and, this won't be the most popular answer, but mostly panther martins, color number one, and size 2-4.


----------



## hdschoedel (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm sure east coast fishing is a little different but I have found that Rainbows tend to hit silver colored spinners and spoons. I usually use gold colored Thomas lures and gold Rapalas for Browns though. I've seen many times when people are lucky to catch a rainbow with worms and spinners and I'm pulling in many nice big brownies with my trusty Rapala. I'm not sure what size is best but I use about a 3" lure and catch trout between 14&20 inches.


----------

